# Buildworld for i386 using amd64



## balanga (Oct 21, 2014)

If I have FreeBSD 10.0 amd64 installed, how do I `buildworld` i386?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 21, 2014)

Check /usr/src/Makefile, it lists all the information you need.

In this case:


> # If TARGET=machine (e.g. ia64, sparc64, ...) is specified you can
> # cross build world for other machine types using the buildworld target,
> # and once the world is built you can cross build a kernel using the
> # buildkernel target.



(edit)

Also noteworthy is build(7) which describes the whole building process in more detail. Just came across the mentioning in Makefile thus figured I could just as well mention it too


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2014)

This works but what doesn't work is doing the buildworld on the amd64 and (using NFS for example) the installworld phase on the i386. In that case I'd build an i386 jail on the amd64 host and buildworld there. The reason is that the build tools would be amd64 and those do not work on i386.


----------

